# Bundestag beschließt schwere Eingriffe in Fließgewässer



## Minimax (22. Januar 2021)

Wäre als Überschrift natürlich auch cool gewesen:
DAFV: "Bundestag beschließt schwere Eingriffe in Fließgewässer"


----------



## Blueser (22. Januar 2021)

Wählen kann man was man will. Die raufen sich schon wieder so zusammen, das wieder alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen heraus kommt 
Und wenn es überhaupt nicht passt, wird die Wahl annulliert und neu gewählt.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

jetzt wäre wohl noch der Bundesrat gefordert, aber in vielen Bundesländern regiert ja eine Partei mit, für die regenerative Energiegewinnung Vorrang vor Natur- und Umweltschutz hat. Unwahrscheinlich, dass hier gebremst wird.

Und da der Bundespräsident nicht mehr Horst heißt, wird der seine Unterschrift vermutlich auch nicht verweigern.


----------



## rippi (22. Januar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jetzt wäre wohl noch der Bundesrat gefordert, aber in vielen Bundesländern regiert ja eine Partei mit, für die regenerative Energiegewinnung Vorrang vor Natur- und Umweltschutz hat. Unwahrscheinlich, dass hier gebremst wird.


CDU?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. Januar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> ...regenerative Energiegewinnung...



Ich als Angler plädiere ja für Zitteraale.  






Hätte erst jeder deutsche Haushalt ein Exemplar in der heimischen Badewanne, so wäre ein Großteil des privaten Energiebedarfes bereits gedeckt.
Wobei die von Dir erwähnte Partei wohl sicherlich ein Problem mit der Nutztierhaltung hätte. Die Kobolde träfe es in diesem Fall allerdings nicht.


----------



## Blueser (22. Januar 2021)

Die Zukunft wird spannend, obwohl ich mich da etwas fürchte ...


----------



## fishhawk (23. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> so wäre ein Großteil des privaten Energiebedarfes bereits gedeckt.


Und die überschüssigen Energie würde man einfach im Stromnetz speichern, bis sie gebraucht wird. 



Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wobei die von Dir erwähnte Partei wohl sicherlich ein Problem mit der Nutztierhaltung hätte.



Wenn man den Aalen die üblichen Arbeitnehmerrechte, faire Bezahlung, Sozialversicherung, Arbeitsschutz, Urlaub , Entgeltfortzahlung etc. bieten würde, wahrscheinlich nicht.  Gleich mal nen Antrag stellen, dass Zitteraale in den "Blue-Card" Katalog aufgenommen werden, denn ohne Visum und Arbeitserlaubnis könnte es bei der Einreise Probleme geben.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Januar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Und die überschüssigen Energie würde man einfach im Stromnetz speichern, bis sie gebraucht wird.


Hallo,

aber klar doch. Das bekommt die Annalena schon hin.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Januar 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aber klar doch. Das bekommt die Annalena schon hin.
> 
> ...



Wenn nur die Ausbeutung der armen Netzkobold*innen nicht wäre. 
Wieviel Strom können die in ihren Kiepen eigentlich mit sich herumschleppen?


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Januar 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wenn nur die Ausbeutung der armen Netzkobold*innen nicht wäre.
> Wieviel Strom können die in ihren Kiepen eigentlich mit sich herumschleppen?


Hallo,

viel bestimmt nicht, Die sind ja nicht groß. Meiner (ich habe einen im Haus) ist gerade mal 60 cm groß. Ich könnte ihn ja mal fragen, aber momentan ist er nicht gut auf mich zu sprechen, weil ich ihn zusammengeschissen habe nachdem er mir meine Butterdose aus dem Kühlschrank geklaut hat  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Januar 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...nachdem er mir meine Butterdose aus dem Kühlschrank geklaut hat  .



Man darf diese Kobolde niemals dem Sonnenlicht aussetzen, sie dürfen nicht nass werden und nach Mitternacht sollte man ihnen nichts mehr zu Essen geben.
Erstens sind es Netzkobolde und keine Solarwichtel, zweitens verträgt sich elektrische Spannung und Feuchtigkeit generell nicht so gut und drittens werden die Kobolde durch Mitternachtssnacks schnell zu fett, dann passen sie nicht mehr durch die Leitungen.

Die ausnahmslos vegane Ernährung der Netzkobolde muss wohl nicht extra erwähnt werden, schließlich wollen wir nur guten bzw. sauberen Strom in unseren Leitungen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (23. Januar 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> _Pressemeldung DAFV_
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 364883
> 
> ...




Wie bitteschön sollen wir das im Superwahljahr würdigen? Grüne wählen oder besser AFD? Das geht nicht aus dem Text hervor.


----------



## fleks (25. Januar 2021)

Annalena, die hochnäßige Dame die "andersgläubige" von oben herab belächelt? :-D .... Man muss sich echt fragen was in Zukunft aus der Zunft wird...


----------



## tibulski (27. Januar 2021)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Wie bitteschön sollen wir das im Superwahljahr würdigen? Grüne wählen oder besser AFD? Das geht nicht aus dem Text hervor.



Hallo Rheinfischer70,

eine politische Meinungsbildung bleibt letzendlich eine persönliche Sache und wir tuen uns schwer als Verband eine direkte Wahlempfehlungen auszusprechen. Aber ich verstehe das eine Orientierung heutzutage verdammt schwer ist. Ich empfinde das persönlich auch so. Dazu steht eine Partei ja für viele Dinge und nicht nur das Thema Angeln oder dem Schutz unserer Gewässer. Trotzdem würde ich persönlich immer wählen gehen und zur Not das größere Übel ausschliessen. Man wird wohl nie mit dem gesamten Wahlprogramm einer einzelnen Partei übereinstimmen.

Wir machen im Vorfeld der Wahlen ja auch immer Wahlprüfsteine und fragen die Themen aus Sicht der Angler ab. Wird dies Jahr sicher auch wieder kommen.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## tibulski (27. Januar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> jetzt wäre wohl noch der Bundesrat gefordert, aber in vielen Bundesländern regiert ja eine Partei mit, für die regenerative Energiegewinnung Vorrang vor Natur- und Umweltschutz hat. Unwahrscheinlich, dass hier gebremst wird.



Hallo fishhawk,

das wird morgen im Bundesrat entschieden. Leider findet die Sitzung aufgrund des Lockdowns nur vituell statt.  Die Meldung hat für ziemlich viel Rummel gesorgt, da sich die Bundesregierung anscheinend selber nicht bewusst war, welche Auswirkungen das haben kann oder vielleicht auch wird. (Die hatten wohl in erster Linie nur die Windkraft im Blick). Das Zeitfenster war auch extrem eng und der DAFV war der einzige Verband der darauf öffentlich hingewiesen hat. Andere haben dann noch nachgezogen. Viele Landesverbände haben ihre Abgeordneten noch informiert. Mal sehen was geht. Wir müssen halt Druck machen und das Thema in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung mehr ins Licht rücken. So kann es nicht weitergehen, wenn wir uns nicht von vielen unserer angesammten Fischarten in Deutschland verabschieden wollen.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## fishhawk (27. Januar 2021)

Hallo,


tibulski schrieb:


> So kann es nicht weitergehen, wenn wir uns nicht von vielen unserer angesammten Fischarten in Deutschland verabschieden wollen.


Die kleine Wasserkraft nützt aus meiner Sicht, eher den Betreibern der Anlagen als dem Klima.

Auch die Anglerverbände, in denen ich Mitglied bin, thematisieren das des Öfteren und unterstützen u.a. auch Betroffene bei Klagen gegen solche Bauvorhaben.

Seltsam, dass andere Vereinigungen, denen nach ihrer Selbstdarstellung eigentlich  Umweltschutz und Tierwohl am Herzen liegen sollte, solche Dinge sogar noch aktiv bewerben.


----------



## tibulski (27. Januar 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Seltsam, dass andere Vereinigungen, denen nach ihrer Selbstdarstellung eigentlich Umweltschutz und Tierwohl am Herzen liegen sollte, solche Dinge sogar noch aktiv bewerben.



Hallo fishhawk,

sehe ich auch so. PETA und Greenpeace haben noch bis 2019 Stromverträge aus "tierleidfreier Energie aus Wasserkraft aus Deutschland und Österreich" versucht an den Mann oder die Frau zu bringen. 






Wir haben das damals als DAFV bei der Wettbewerbszentrale angezeigt. Danach verschwand die Nachricht spurlos aus dem Angebot.

Greenpeace versenkt in einem Anflug von Selbstjustiz Granitsteine in den Naturschutzgebieten der Ostsee, um die vermeintliche Überfischung der Meere zu stoppen. Dabei gilt die Ostsee als eines der besten verwalteten Meere der Welt. Die meisten Fischarten in der Ostsee haben einen guten bis sehr guten Erhaltungszustand und werden schon seit vielen Jahren über Fangquoten im Rahmen der Nachhaltigkeit befischt. Die weinigen kritischen Fälle, wie dem östlichen Dorsch oder dem westlichen Hering sind der Wissenschaft zufolge dem Klimawandel bzw. der Gewässerverschmutzung geschuldet. Aber wissenschaftliche Fakten zählen ja heutzutage nicht mehr. Da muss man sich dann auch nicht wundern, wenn selbsternannte Aktivisten in einem Anflug von Selbstjustiz Drähte oder Nagelbretter im Wald installieren, um unliebsame Mountainbiker oder Reiter zur Strecke zu bringen. (so geschehen).

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## tibulski (15. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

wir haben da im Nachgang noch einen öffentlichen Brief zusammen mit den Umweltverbänden verfasst: https://dafv.de/referate/aktuelles/...an-den-umweltausschuss-im-bundesrat-bundestag

Zumindest wurde der Entwurf zur Umsetzung der Erneuerbare-Energien-Richtlinie (EU 2018/2001) für Zulassungsverfahren nach dem Bundes-Immissionsschutzgesetz und dem Wasserhaushaltsgesetz (BR DS 25/21) erst mal vom Bundesrat zurückwewiesen.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## tibulski (19. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

wir haben heute in der Bildzeitung noch einmal nachgelegt: https://www.bild.de/news/inland/new...dern-von-millionen-fischen-75436238.bild.html

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## UMueller (19. Februar 2021)

Am besten wäre es die kleinen Wasserkraft-Turbinen zu verbieten. Geht aber wohl rein rechtlich nicht so einfach, ich weiß. Ein Kompromiss könnte meiner Meinung nach sein die genehmigten neuen Anlagen so zu verkleinern, das nur maximal 50 Prozent der normalen Fließmenge des Flusses durch die Turbine darf. Die bestehenden Anlagen müssten dann natürlich auch dementsprechend umgebaut werden oder abgerissen werden, weil kein ausreichender Fischschutz realisierbar ist.  Das wäre eine Chance für den Blankaal sowie Lachs und Meerforellen Smolts lebend das Meer zu erreichen.  Also mehr Druck machen DAFV !  Die Devise muss lauten.
Mehr Wasser für die Fische und viel weniger für Elektrizität.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Februar 2021)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben heute in der Bildzeitung noch einmal nachgelegt: https://www.bild.de/news/inland/new...dern-von-millionen-fischen-75436238.bild.html
> 
> ...


gut gemacht @tibulski


----------

